# Michelle Hunziker weiss genau was Männer sehen wollen 2x



## Bond (6 Nov. 2011)




----------



## Punisher (6 Nov. 2011)

Michelle ist ein Augenschmaus


----------



## krawutz (6 Nov. 2011)

Tja, wir nähern uns so langsam wieder der Zeit der Glocken und Glöckchen.


----------



## Max100 (6 Nov. 2011)

Nun, da war sie aber schon offenherziger


----------



## simba666 (6 Nov. 2011)

Immer eine Augenweite


----------



## General (6 Nov. 2011)

Achso ja genau, dass wollen wir sehen


----------



## kurtcobain95 (6 Nov. 2011)

..und sie weiß es einfach.


----------



## Labak54 (6 Nov. 2011)

Abschiedsgeschenckr für thommy


----------



## agrus (6 Nov. 2011)

sehr gut beobachtet!


----------



## tucco (6 Nov. 2011)

nice


----------



## FergieLover (6 Nov. 2011)

So treibt man heutzutage die Einschaltquoten eben in die Höhe.


----------



## hazelmic (6 Nov. 2011)

Top Photos, vielen Dank!


----------



## geggsen (6 Nov. 2011)

Wäre schade, wenn sie auch aufhört!


----------



## MetalFan (6 Nov. 2011)

Wer hat, der hat!


----------



## Chamser81 (6 Nov. 2011)

An ihr kann man sich wohl nie sattsehen!


----------



## Mampfer (6 Nov. 2011)

Oh ja, sie weiß wie Männerherzen höher schlagen können


----------



## Niki1853 (6 Nov. 2011)

Klasse, danke, hah Niki


----------



## drpdfp (6 Nov. 2011)

[das stimmt immer wieder eine augenweide


----------



## chini72 (6 Nov. 2011)

Mehr davon!


----------



## desert_fox (6 Nov. 2011)

perfekt wie immer !


----------



## sundaysun22swm (6 Nov. 2011)

Wirklich heiß. Sieh hat 2 klasse Argumente. :thumbup:


----------



## TheGülser (6 Nov. 2011)

heiß!


----------



## kleenPaty (6 Nov. 2011)

danke =D


----------



## Spiderschwein (6 Nov. 2011)

Klasse!!! DANKE


----------



## congo64 (6 Nov. 2011)

danke für die Einblicke


----------



## posemuckel (6 Nov. 2011)

Hammergeile Frau.


----------



## jelomirah (7 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## achim0081500 (7 Nov. 2011)

so sieht man sie gerne


----------



## armin (7 Nov. 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## rotmarty (7 Nov. 2011)

Das sind Glocken zum darunterlegen!!!


----------



## mechanator (7 Nov. 2011)

Bond schrieb:


>



bin der selben meinung


----------



## gunnar59 (7 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die schönen Aus- und "Einsichten"


----------



## Weltenbummler (7 Nov. 2011)

Michelle hat eine sehr schöne Brustform.


----------



## helmutk (7 Nov. 2011)

ein rasse weib. vielen dank.


----------



## BET65 (7 Nov. 2011)

WOW!

Michelle ist immer wieder ein echter Hingucker!
Danke für die Bilder!


----------



## tom34 (7 Nov. 2011)

super einsicht,danke


----------



## guennitiem (7 Nov. 2011)

Wie immer eine Augenweide.


----------



## Leonardo2010 (7 Nov. 2011)

Danke für die schöne Michelle Hunziker!


----------



## qwertz (7 Nov. 2011)

Danke sehr tolle Einsichten. 
...was ist das eigentlich goldenes an ihrer rechten Brust??? Tesafilm???


----------



## lnoley81 (7 Nov. 2011)

Wow !!!


----------



## linu (7 Nov. 2011)

Super habe die Sendung leider nicht sehen können. Danke


----------



## hansi189 (8 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## little_people (8 Nov. 2011)

ich hoffe sie ist auch weiterhin dabei


----------



## nighteyes (8 Nov. 2011)

Allerdings, könnte manchmal auch noch gewagter sein. ;-)


----------



## Adam32 (8 Nov. 2011)

eine wahre Schönheit, danke.


----------



## Honk21 (8 Nov. 2011)

echt lecker


----------



## 60y09 (8 Nov. 2011)

Da hätt ich auch gern mal das Micro montiert


----------



## Schraubenzucker (9 Nov. 2011)

qwertz schrieb:


> Danke sehr tolle Einsichten.
> ...was ist das eigentlich goldenes an ihrer rechten Brust??? Tesafilm???



Na, da hab' ich das Mikrofon festgeklebt!!!


----------



## born1980 (9 Nov. 2011)

besten Dank für diese Einblicke!


----------



## Rostocker1965 (9 Nov. 2011)

hammer frau


----------



## harbea (10 Nov. 2011)

einfach göttlich


----------



## itcr (10 Nov. 2011)

:thx:


----------



## Vollstrecker (10 Nov. 2011)

Nice


----------



## newbie110 (10 Nov. 2011)

great


----------



## the_master (12 Nov. 2011)

Chic


----------



## dinsky (13 Nov. 2011)

schöne einblicke...


----------



## AdMiN_06 (13 Nov. 2011)

super gut


----------



## white_omen (13 Nov. 2011)

Vielen Dank


----------



## Rogger 11 (15 Nov. 2011)

Was für eine FFrau


----------



## G3GTSp (15 Feb. 2012)

tolle (.Y.) Einblicke bei sexy Michelle


----------



## r_willie (12 März 2012)

immer wieder topp


----------



## harno (12 März 2012)

Danke echt super Frau!!


----------



## achim0081500 (16 März 2012)

sehr schöne einsichten von michelle


----------



## teufel 60 (16 März 2012)

sehr geil das teil:thumbup:und weg:mussweg::devil:


----------



## nrQ (16 März 2012)

nice


----------



## Piggeldi (16 März 2012)

Thx!


----------



## Thomas111 (16 März 2012)

Bond schrieb:


>



na, geht doch............. sehr lecker!


----------



## alienhead (16 März 2012)

Ohh ja


----------



## TGmarie (19 März 2012)

Bond schrieb:


>



Bleibt uns Michelle eigentlich auch unter Lanz bei wetten dass erhalten?
Solche Einsichten würden sicherlich viele ungern vermissen


----------



## nerofol (19 März 2012)

Sehr hot, danke


----------



## Rambo (21 März 2012)

Danke für die hübschen Einblicke!
:thx::crazy:


----------



## Yarrid (21 März 2012)

Ooo Mann, so geil die Glocken


----------



## koftus89 (10 Okt. 2012)

ja da würde man schon gerne rangehen.


----------



## aplef (10 Okt. 2012)

sie weiß genau was sie da tut


----------



## gucky52 (11 Okt. 2012)

sie weiss wie man die Blicke auf sich zieht


----------



## Evolution1200 (11 Okt. 2012)

Danke :thumbup:


----------



## herdenk (11 Okt. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## jambalaia76 (11 Okt. 2012)

Schön, schön!


----------



## Motor (15 Okt. 2012)

geniale Einblicke


----------



## elbefront (15 Okt. 2012)

Danke für Michelle


----------



## Radio (15 Okt. 2012)

Danke
:thx:


----------



## Rheydt (15 Okt. 2012)

Super Frau...


----------



## shooter710 (15 Okt. 2012)

1A! super Bider!


----------



## nabband (15 Okt. 2012)

sehr nett anzusehen


----------



## zeit82 (15 Okt. 2012)

hehe , das ist mal schade, dass sie nicht mehr bei Wetten dass??? ist


----------



## 123abc. (15 Okt. 2012)

Hmm, sehr lecker!


----------



## surfingone (15 Okt. 2012)

heftig geiler body !!! danke


----------



## Ayran (26 Okt. 2012)

schöne aussichten dort


----------



## deacero (26 Okt. 2012)

Übertriebener Körper ....


----------



## GTILenny (28 Okt. 2012)

jap, genau das wollen ma sehen !


----------



## dadaist (18 Nov. 2012)

klasse, danke!


----------



## PeMue (18 Nov. 2012)

danke für diese nette ansicht


----------



## XYZ_ABCD (25 Nov. 2012)

Super Einblicke


----------



## Klobold (25 Nov. 2012)

sehr sehr schön :-D


----------



## Klobold (25 Nov. 2012)

sehr sehr schön :thx:


----------



## dreamer258 (25 Nov. 2012)

Super, vielen Dank!


----------



## Last (12 Apr. 2013)

danke für die nette Ansicht


----------



## chAzR (15 Apr. 2013)

ui die kannte ich noch garnicht, danke, sehr sehenswert


----------



## Sandmann88 (15 Apr. 2013)

Toll wie immer


----------



## shagal (15 Apr. 2013)

Fantastic Michelle i love her body. Thank you


----------



## Dildes (15 Apr. 2013)

sehr schöne einsichten von michelle


----------



## wildester (15 Apr. 2013)

super - vielen dank


----------



## itsme (16 Apr. 2013)

Also ich hatte ja Michelle noch nie so richtig "auf dem Schirm", aber seitdem ich hier im Forum die ganzen Beiträge sehe, finde ich die ja noch reizvoller als vorher..... Eros wird sich mindestens dreimal am Tag in den Hint*** beissen!


----------



## MarcBolan (21 Apr. 2013)

und dann kam Cindy... Jetzt wissen wir alle, was wir an Michelle hatten


----------



## Matze8426 (21 Apr. 2013)

MarcBolan schrieb:


> und dann kam Cindy... Jetzt wissen wir alle, was wir an Michelle hatten



Leider. Michelle war der einzige Grund, Wetten Dass hin- und wieder einzuschalten.


----------



## majoulo2 (3 Mai 2013)

Wetten Dass... war extra ;-)


----------



## coldmirror_rules (4 Mai 2013)

thx fürs uppen


----------



## Motor (5 Mai 2013)

Michelle kann es eben,gute Arbeit


----------



## lukaslc (7 Mai 2013)

MarcBolan schrieb:


> und dann kam Cindy... Jetzt wissen wir alle, was wir an Michelle hatten



Oh wie wahr... Michelle ist aber auch ne Granate


----------



## 10hagen (7 Mai 2013)

Hübsch,hübsch.


----------



## Karl123456 (9 Mai 2013)

Aiaiai Schöne Bilder


----------



## Meickel (9 Mai 2013)

super - vielen dank


----------



## looser24 (9 Mai 2013)

Sie hat auch genug davon


----------



## klappstuhl (9 Mai 2013)

Ja das waren noch Zeiten....Danke!


----------



## Galrath (17 Juni 2013)

ja, das weiss michelle wohl...


----------



## Gio (22 Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank! Klasse .


----------



## MrLeiwand (22 Juni 2013)

ja solche bilder sieht man wirklich gerne


----------



## stürmerstar (27 Juni 2013)

Danke! Die weiß was Männerherzen wollen ...


----------



## airos (4 Aug. 2013)

Vielen Dank für Michelle


----------



## pkrchmp (18 Aug. 2013)

Gerne mehr davon :thx:


----------



## linu (21 Aug. 2013)

Sie hat eben Geschick eine Sendung aufzupeppen


----------

